# smoked stealhead



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

My cousin just came over with some fresh caught chrome, and is determined to smoke it tonight. I have a new electric smoker that i never used for fish. at what temp and how long do I smoke it at? Im used to my charcoal smoker and have no expierance with an electric. The fish is cut into pretty descent sized steaks. This is my cousins first steal and he is hooked for good. sorry no pics.


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

I also dont want to be up all night. Thanks I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

If you have more experiance with the charcoal smoker over the electric smoker I would go with the charcoal. As far as temp and time I couldn't tell ya. My wife works at a butcher shop part time so they smoke all my fish for me, free of charge.. 

If I had to do it I would say 160 to 180 for about 3 hrs but don't hold me to it. I think alot has to do with the size of the steaks and if you can maintain the temp. Like I said I have someone that smokes my fish for me. I myself have a gas smoker and I only do ribs, venison, pork, jerkie, beef, chicken..... No fish , but I would like to:corkysm55

Sorry I can't help!!!


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks, I keep my charcoal smoker at work now and still use it a ton . I think Ill smoke it at 180 for an hour than 207 for two hours and then check on it. Just when I have my charcoal smoker mastered someone has to go out and buy me an electric. thanks for your responce.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Did you or your cousin brine the fish?


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

Nope, just rubbed in alot of diif. spices. I always use a brine however this was a spur of the moment smoking session and did not want to wait for the fish to soak for a day. Smoked 1 hour at 180 then 2 hours at 210. Turned out great.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

thats cooked fish. No problem, eats well too. When you guys really want to have "smoked fish" take the time to make a plan, brine or cure the fish and then smoke it at a low temp( below 180 degrees) for a few hrs. 
Smoked fish can be stored longer without going bad, cooked fish is only good for 2-3 days.


----------

